# Best VBA Learning?



## SteveOranjinSteve (Mar 5, 2020)

Hi there,

 I've been learning VBA, but I find the VBA tutorials kinda weak. Any thoughts on what is out there? In terms of books/ online classes that I can take? What is the best route to learning VBA as quickly as possible.

Hope you're well,

Steve


----------



## Rijnsent (Mar 6, 2020)

What helped me personally (a decade ago): read a chapter of _Excel 2007 VBA Programmer's Reference_ before bedtime every day.
Depending on your learning style you could go for a book (yeah, good old paper), an online course and/or video tutorials. My personal favorites are the courses and the book, tutorials are too slow for me. The ones I like: Excel VBA Programming - a free course for complete beginners and Free VBA Training Course , or if you want something more full-fledged (but generally slower), you could try a course on e.g. Coursera or EDX.
Just scrolled through a list of Excel/VBA books, if I had to buy a book right now, I'd go for "_Excel 2016 Power Programming with VBA (Mr. Spreadsheet's Bookshelf)_".


----------



## Joe4 (Mar 6, 2020)

Also, you may want to check out some of the offerings in the MrExcel store! 








						Products
					

Products / books about Microsoft Excel.




					www.mrexcel.com


----------



## snjpverma (Mar 23, 2020)

I am myself a VBA beginner and I have surfed through a lot of videos to get help.
None of them matched the Youtube link given below. Almost all the topics are covered and each one has been explained in depth. I am happy to have come across it.
God Bless Andrew for this!

Click this below given YouTube Link:* 
VBA Playlist*

And good luck to you in your learning journey.


----------



## Michael M (Apr 21, 2020)

Have a look at this list of resources, kindly compiled by @hiker95 
Hiker95's list


----------



## Fazza (Apr 22, 2020)

Given you've already been learning VBA, I think the best way is to write more VBA: anything you can do for your work/home, and answer (not just read) questions on this forum. Practice, practice & then more practice.


----------



## snjpverma (Apr 22, 2020)

Fazza said:


> Given you've already been learning VBA, I think the best way is to write more VBA: anything you can do for your work/home, and answer (not just read) questions on this forum. Practice, practice & then more practice.


Absolutely true.  I am a beginner in VBA and after watching the video or reading an article it feels as it you know it.
But, when I actually go and start coding I get stuck at number of places. And by actually coding, I am gradually getting the hang of it.


----------



## Michael M (Apr 22, 2020)

The advice from @Fazza is very true....and when you finally think you have it nailed, someone will come along it show a faster, cleaner, more efficient method....We are constantly learning !!!


----------



## montecarlo2012 (Apr 25, 2020)

wow, interesting, about learning, the question is who really want to teach you, to share maybe paths that do not exist on youtube or whatever site, what about, some person here decide to show something.
I have been trying and trying, and still loop are a pain you know where.


----------



## Michael M (Apr 25, 2020)

I did 2 training courses as part of an employment training initiative.....I'm no expert, but I was showing the trainer better methods than were in the training.
Nobody will teach you for nothing....but the free resources here will provide all the info required...here for example....Hiker95's list 
While it's great to have access to forums like this, some application from the end user (you) is required. When a solution is provided to a question.....I'd suggest trying to deconstruct that code to see what does / doesn't work. Go ahead and post a question about your looping, see what responses you get. If your lucky you may get numerous responses that you can then compare and try to adjust.
Also, unless you have a project to apply your code to, you will probably never truly get the grasp of VBA.....I recall when I was in school, I had a course called Logic, where they tried to teach me things like, "a=a+1"......how can that work, and I never understood it !!
Many years later, I was doing some very basic coding and needed "a" to keep incrementing by 1....and then it struck me......"a=a+1".....


----------



## montecarlo2012 (Apr 25, 2020)

Michael M. I really appreciate your info, you make my day. and yes, you are right about that. I am trying to build a kind of physical steps that let me see the loop, and sometime I found interesting videos in Hindi, even if I don't have any clue what they say, but watching the spreadsheet they have really good understanding the LOGIC behind the code. 
example 
For x = 1 to 5
Cells (x, x).value = x
next 
the results here are a diagonal, the question is: how they figure it out to get here, 




because you write first in a paper what you want and start to write in cell notation or A1 notation: watch. A1, B2, C3, D4. this line is the same if you write like 1,1 - 2,2 - 3,3 etc meaning the Index for the Row and Column are Equal so you are now enable to write , (row, col) and because they are equal then x = x or in other words you can plug Cells (x, x) that is part of what I am looking for other kind of codes I know how they work, but, there are a but, HOW they work is different than WHY and How you arrived to that conclusion. Because around internet and books I have they always just say 
something for me so silly
for i = 1 to 5
►do something◄
next,    aha, give me a break, how from here you will be able to develop a real loop hahahahaha, ridiculous, all those web pages and youtube are full of this little ..... you know...... 
 would be really nice if you accept a conversation in the section call ("start a conversation") ok my friend, thanks and I hope to hear more.


----------

